# ERROR: net.wlp0s3 failed to start

## arabesc

В системе установлено два беспроводных адаптера, одному - wlp0s4 - соответствует драйвер Ath9k, второму - wlp0s3 - соответствует драйвер Ath10k.

При загрузке системы wlp0s4 успешно инициализируется, а вот с wlp0s3 возникает какая-то проблема, в журнале сообщений видно:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlp0s3

 *   ERROR: interface wlp0s3 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp0s3 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp0s3 would not start
```

Однако, после входа в систему интерфейс виден в списке ifconfig -a и прекрасно поднимается через hostapd с соотвествующим конфигом.

Из-за чего может возникать ошибка на загрузке?

В списке есть сообщение с просоьбой проверить, что загружен соответствущий модуль, но разве Udev не должен это делать самостоятельно?

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> Из-за чего может возникать ошибка на загрузке? 
> 
>  В списке есть сообщение с просоьбой проверить, что загружен соответствущий модуль, но разве Udev не должен это делать самостоятельно?

 

Догадка №1. Скорее всего такая ошибка может возникать из-за того что используется 1 драйвер для двух сетевых карт

Догадка №2. Скорее всего udev пытается грузить два разных модуля для сетевых адаптеров, несмотря на то что сетевой адаптер был уже инициализирован с запуском первого интерфейса.

Догадка №3. Возможно вызов modprobe сообщил об ошибке runscript'у о том что подгрузка модуля для второго сетевого адаптера завершилась неудачей, из-за чего runscript принял решение что второй сетевой адаптер скорее всего не инициализирован. И Udev тут не при чём.

Догадка №4. Udev вообще не самостоятелен (как и большинство ПО используемого в разных системах, программы нужно изучать, устанавливать, настраивать, запускать, удалять. И если какая-либо программа установилась в sysinit, boot уровни запуска, это ни как не доказывает её самостоятельность), хотя многие не хотят udev самостоятельно устанавливать, настраивать, удалять и требуют от него самостоятельности. Таким людям я бы посоветовал другую операционную систему, например Windows 8

Догадка №5(Финальная). Если программа сама изучила архитектуру системы, сама установилась, сама запустилась, сама настроилась и прописалась в автозагрузку. То скорее всего это вирусная программа. Определитесь что хотите - ВЫ!!! %)

И по причине отсутствия таких сетевых устройств(и ещё архитектуры устанавливаемой системы) проверить я свои догадки не могу.

P.S\2 

 *Quote:*   

> В списке есть сообщение с просоьбой проверить, что загружен соответствущий модуль

 

А ты проверил, загружен ли соответствующий модуль??????? 

P.S\3

Не сдержался.

А ещё Udev должен сам регистрироваться на форуме, высылать сообщения об ошибке, сам находить решение и сам должен его применять вне зависимости хочет ли пользователь соосуществовать с ошибкой или ему просто не нравится красная надпись на экране при загрузке компьютера, позорящая компетентность пользователя что у него где-то в системе обнаружен [СБОЙ]. 

К врачу бы так обращались и без диагностики лечили что-попало, дак почему-то не нравится так лечить свой организм....

----------

## arabesc

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Догадка №1. Скорее всего такая ошибка может возникать из-за того что используется 1 драйвер для двух сетевых карт

 

С чего бы это?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Догадка №2. Скорее всего udev пытается грузить два разных модуля для сетевых адаптеров, несмотря на то что сетевой адаптер был уже инициализирован с запуском первого интерфейса.

 

Это невозможно, т.к. адаптеры разные, используют разные драйвера.

```
# lspci -v -k -d 168c:

00:03.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA988x 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   Memory at c0200000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=2M]

   Expansion ROM at c0010000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

   Kernel modules: ath10k_pci

00:04.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3114

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at c0400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Expansion ROM at c0020000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k
```

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Догадка №3. Возможно вызов modprobe сообщил об ошибке runscript'у о том что подгрузка модуля для второго сетевого адаптера завершилась неудачей, из-за чего runscript принял решение что второй сетевой адаптер скорее всего не инициализирован. И Udev тут не при чём.

 

Ну и где можно увидеть сообщение об этой неприятности?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Догадка №4. Udev вообще не самостоятелен (как и большинство ПО используемого в разных системах, программы нужно изучать, устанавливать, настраивать, запускать, удалять. И если какая-либо программа установилась в sysinit, boot уровни запуска, это ни как не доказывает её самостоятельность), хотя многие не хотят udev самостоятельно устанавливать, настраивать, удалять и требуют от него самостоятельности. Таким людям я бы посоветовал другую операционную систему, например Windows 8

 

Рекомендую поменьше раздавать непрошеных советов.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Догадка №5(Финальная). Если программа сама изучила архитектуру системы, сама установилась, сама запустилась, сама настроилась и прописалась в автозагрузку. То скорее всего это вирусная программа. Определитесь что хотите - ВЫ!!! %)

 

Собрал для ядра нужные драйвера. Ядро при загрузке смотрит, что на pci сидят устройства с некими vendor_id:device_id, драйвера для них есть, нужно загрузить и проинициализировать. Если не получилось, сообщить так, чтобы человек понял. Все просто.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И по причине отсутствия таких сетевых устройств(и ещё архитектуры устанавливаемой системы) проверить я свои догадки не могу.
> 
> 

 

Бедняга.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А ты проверил, загружен ли соответствующий модуль??????? 
> 
> 

 

Да, я же написал, что после входа в систему адаптер работает.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S\3
> 
> Не сдержался.

 

Носи подгузники.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А ещё Udev должен сам регистрироваться на форуме, высылать сообщения об ошибке, сам находить решение и сам должен его применять вне зависимости хочет ли пользователь соосуществовать с ошибкой или ему просто не нравится красная надпись на экране при загрузке компьютера, позорящая компетентность пользователя что у него где-то в системе обнаружен [СБОЙ]. 
> 
> К врачу бы так обращались и без диагностики лечили что-попало, дак почему-то не нравится так лечить свой организм....

 

Откуда столько желчи, с lor'а cбежал? Расслабились там санитары, непорядок.

----------

## TigerJr

 *arabesc wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Догадка №1. Скорее всего такая ошибка может возникать из-за того что используется 1 драйвер для двух сетевых карт 
> 
> С чего бы это?
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Догадка №2. Скорее всего udev пытается грузить два разных модуля для сетевых адаптеров, несмотря на то что сетевой адаптер был уже инициализирован с запуском первого интерфейса. 
> ...

 

Воо у нас новая информация. Значит догадка №2 - отменяется.

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> Догадка №3. Возможно вызов modprobe сообщил об ошибке runscript'у о том что подгрузка модуля для второго сетевого адаптера завершилась неудачей, из-за чего runscript принял решение что второй сетевой адаптер скорее всего не инициализирован. И Udev тут не при чём. 
> ...

 

Вызвать в ручную с аргументами start\stop\restart:

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlp0s3 start 

/etc/init.d/net.wlp0s4 start 

```

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> Догадка №4. Udev вообще не самостоятелен (как и большинство ПО используемого в разных системах, программы нужно изучать, устанавливать, настраивать, запускать, удалять. И если какая-либо программа установилась в sysinit, boot уровни запуска, это ни как не доказывает её самостоятельность), хотя многие не хотят udev самостоятельно устанавливать, настраивать, удалять и требуют от него самостоятельности. Таким людям я бы посоветовал другую операционную систему, например Windows 8 
> ...

 

Рекомендую обратится к разработчикам Udev по вопросам кто и что должен делать.

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> Догадка №5(Финальная). Если программа сама изучила архитектуру системы, сама установилась, сама запустилась, сама настроилась и прописалась в автозагрузку. То скорее всего это вирусная программа. Определитесь что хотите - ВЫ!!! %) 
> ...

 

Что-же ты от ядра хочешь если драйвера твои не включены в ядро, а собраны как модули их у тебя загружает не ядро а Udev???

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> И по причине отсутствия таких сетевых устройств(и ещё архитектуры устанавливаемой системы) проверить я свои догадки не могу.
> ...

 

Страдалец

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> А ты проверил, загружен ли соответствующий модуль??????? 
> ...

 

lsmod?  религия не позволяет?

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> P.S\3
> ...

 

как пить дать, литров на 40 - на 3 дня хватает, а ты топись в сортире.

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> 
> А ещё Udev должен сам регистрироваться на форуме, высылать сообщения об ошибке, сам находить решение и сам должен его применять вне зависимости хочет ли пользователь соосуществовать с ошибкой или ему просто не нравится красная надпись на экране при загрузке компьютера, позорящая компетентность пользователя что у него где-то в системе обнаружен [СБОЙ]. 
> ...

 

А ты откуда такой на печатался? Недавно зарегистрировался, со своими interface wlp0s3 does not exist  послать тебя на gentoo.ru чтоль? там такие проблемы любят решать.

----------

## arabesc

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Воо у нас новая информация. Значит догадка №2 - отменяется.

 

Я сразу написал, что адаптеры используют разные драйвера.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Вызвать в ручную с аргументами start\stop\restart:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.wlp0s3 start 
> ...

 

Благодарю, попробую.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Рекомендую обратится к разработчикам Udev по вопросам кто и что должен делать.

 

Настраиваю по инструкции, оно в чем-то не работает, обращаюсь к сообществу за помощью. Что не так?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Что-же ты от ядра хочешь если драйвера твои не включены в ядро, а собраны как модули их у тебя загружает не ядро а Udev???

 

По факту, в одном случае загружает, в другом не загружает. Я тут причем?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> lsmod?  религия не позволяет?

 

Без проблем:

```
# lsmod | grep ath

ath9k                 111830  0

led_class               3151  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            9396  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              413303  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath10k_pci             26528  0

ath10k_core           121060  1 ath10k_pci

ath                    19480  4 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath10k_core,ath9k_hw

mac80211              292261  2 ath9k,ath10k_core

cfg80211              205437  5 ath,ath9k_common,ath9k,mac80211,ath10k_core
```

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> А ты откуда такой на печатался?

 

Не я первый начал хамить.

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> послать тебя на gentoo.ru чтоль? там такие проблемы любят решать.

 

Поздно, я там уже спросил.

----------

## TigerJr

 *arabesc wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Воо у нас новая информация. Значит догадка №2 - отменяется. 
> 
> Я сразу написал, что адаптеры используют разные драйвера.
> 
> 

 

Вопрос был: 

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Из-за чего может возникать ошибка на загрузке?
> 
> 

 

Я вижу такую ошибку впервые. Что я должен тебе ответить? Ты хочешь чтобы я сам провёл диагностику на твоём ноутбуке?

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Вызвать в ручную с аргументами start\stop\restart:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Их ещё можно вызвать используя debug

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Рекомендую обратится к разработчикам Udev по вопросам кто и что должен делать. 
> 
> Настраиваю по инструкции, оно в чем-то не работает, обращаюсь к сообществу за помощью. Что не так?
> ...

 

Причём здесь Gentoo и Udev? Здесь нет разработчиков Udev, либо ты знаешь то, что не знаю я? К тому-же ты обратился в Russian ветку, ты ожидал встретить здесь разработчика Udev или OpenRC или kmod??? 

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   Что-же ты от ядра хочешь если драйвера твои не включены в ядро, а собраны как модули их у тебя загружает не ядро а Udev??? 
> 
> По факту, в одном случае загружает, в другом не загружает. Я тут причем?
> ...

 

[/quote]

Дак ты же написал что у тебя модули загружаются, а интерфейсы  поднимаются ??? Или я что не так понял?

О каком одном и другом случае ты говоришь?

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   lsmod?  религия не позволяет? 
> 
> Без проблем:
> ...

 

Воо, модули загружены - вижу. Вот только не вижу что не так?

Что-же ты на lor'е с медиками об этой ошибке не посоветовался?

 *arabesc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   послать тебя на gentoo.ru чтоль? там такие проблемы любят решать. 
> 
> Поздно, я там уже спросил.
> ...

 

Послали??? СЮДА????? Вот с**и... Уже и людям помогать не хотят с их бредовыми вопросами, только рекламу спамят....

----------

